# Hot Tub Disconnect Kit and Location.



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have questions.

Is there any sort of Hot Tub Disconnect Kit to install for Hot Tubs? Sold with disconnect, gfci breaker, liquid tight, emt? Made by whom? Sold at Home Depot, Lowe's.....etc?

What is the minimum distance the disconnect needs to be away the outdoor hot tub? Is this in front of the disconnect or does it have a radius? What is the minimum height it needs to be installed?

Pre-wired home for hot tub:.....Just checking with the tap rules......I can only go 10' of wire length from the pre-existing mounted bell box outside near the hot tub?

Thanks for looking,

Reseman


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why do you need to 'tap'?

Disconnect rules are in 680.12


----------



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

*Height of Disconnect*



480sparky said:


> Why do you need to 'tap'?
> 
> Disconnect rules are in 680.12


The wires are pulled to the bell box and capped off. The box is mounted at two feet high. Need to bring it above water level (hot tub) to be within sight....or am I way off?

Reseman


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Reseman said:


> The wires are pulled to the bell box and capped off. The box is mounted at two feet high. Need to bring it above water level (hot tub) to be within sight....or am I way off?
> 
> Reseman


You're simply extending them, right? That's not a 'tap', that's just a splice.


----------



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

*Extending Them*



480sparky said:


> You're simply extending them, right? That's not a 'tap', that's just a splice.



Yes, isn't that considered tapping them?

Reseman


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Reseman said:


> Yes, isn't that considered tapping them?
> 
> Reseman



Look at the definition of a tap in 240.2.


----------



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

*thanks*



480sparky said:


> Look at the definition of a tap in 240.2.



ok.....thanks....any height requirements? or just in sight with mean to me eye level?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

To be within sight you need to be able to see the disconnect from the tub. It has nothing to do with the water level.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Height-wise...... 240.24(A).


----------

